# Левосторонняя люмбоишалгия и задне-медиальная грыжа М/П диска L4-5 - это одно и то же?



## Инна Викторовна (14 Апр 2011)

Добрый вечер! Хотелось бы узнать следующее: левосторонняя люмбоишалгия- это тоже самое, что и задне-медиальная грыжа М/П диска L4-5 на фоне остеохондроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночник??? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Нюшка (14 Апр 2011)

Грыжа ОДНА ИЗ причин люмбоишиалгии..


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Апр 2011)

Инна Викторовна написал(а):


> левосторонняя люмбоишалгия- это


 это то, что вам болит поясница и левая нога



Инна Викторовна написал(а):


> задне-медиальная грыжа М/П диска L4-5 на фоне остеохондроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночник?


Связь между диском и болями в ноге может быть, а может причиной боли в ноге быть и другие структуры,  как позвоночника,  так и другие части костно-мышечной системы.


----------

